# Is there such a thing as 'Mild' Jalapenos?



## jr.s

Made my first ABT's a while back, and they were Delicious, but my weak stomach was hurting for days!!  They were WAY TOO HOT!!  I bought the only peppers I could find at Wal Mart, then we scooped the seeds out, packed with fattie, cheese, wrapped in bacon, and smoked for 3 hours.  

Is there such a thing as Mild Jalapenos?  I had some ABT's at a wedding this weekend, and they weren't hot at all....(They also weren't smoked, so mine were much better....)  The guy said he had bought Mild ones at the local supermarket, but I looked and don't see anything like that......is there a trick to killing the heat?  Just scooping out the seeds and the white part didn't help us much........anyone?


----------



## mark g

as far as i know, it does primarily have to do with getting not just the seeds, but -all- the white membrane out. if you just use a spoon you might not get it all. if you cut in a little with a knife, it gets most of the hot out. my last batch had some very spicy and some not very spicy, i think because of inconsistent cutting. the other thing that affects the hotness of a pepper is size. not sure how much jalapenos vary, but in general the smaller the pepper the hotter it is. if that doesn't help out, maybe pre-boil them?

MARK G


----------



## smoked

yes there are, they are called "TAM" jalapeno's and are the mildest variety.  If you want the hotest variety you would get the "mucho nacho" ones......


----------



## payson

Another super mild variety is called the "Fooled You Hybrid". You can order the plants at www.chiliplants.com. They're delicious. As mild as a bell pepper but otherwise identical to a jalapeno.


----------



## crazzycajun

you diddn't say how you prepared them to tame them down abit i always poke a hole in the bottom with a tooth pick to let some of the juice run out during the cooking procces it helps quite a bit


----------



## deejaydebi

My first batch of ABTs I just scooped out the middles with an apple corer and found out all the seed were hiding in the last bite! Now I slice them in half and make sure I get everything out!


----------



## smoked

payson, your right...I  had forgotten about the fooled you hybrid!!!


----------



## kueh

You can try serving them with a lot of sour cream or yogurt.  It help alleviate the heat going in and well ... ya know .....

I used eat a Mexican pizza that was HOT, but with copious amounts of sour cream is was nice.


----------



## squeezy

Most of the Jalepenos available here are mild ... dang it, I like them hot!
It is a real gamble as to heat level with Jalepenos grown around here ... mostly they are mild 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




If only there was away to tell before eating, we'd all be happy!
Anything DeeJayDebi has to say about them is history ... apparently she can't get them anymore, so I guess we are better off 'cause we can still get them!


----------



## gypsyseagod

i didn't read the posts too well but .... we call jalapenos "mexican pickles" and we got the kid a couple growing kits (blame it on the rum) i assidentally mixed the jals w/ the strawberries & believe it or not the 1st crop of strawberries were really warm -since then the kittens decided the planter was a litter box so no pics- but i'm trying it again & protecting to get the pics.


----------



## photohap

Instead of Jalapenos, try poblano peppers, they are pretty mild but have a wonderful flavor.  I char and skin mine, then take out the seeds and chop...

mark


----------



## squeezy

Yes they are tasty ... might make good ABTs if small enough!
Hmmm ... got me thinkin'


----------



## moltenone

you might try a mild banana pepper.


Mark


----------



## goat

As someone else posted the TAM variety are supposed to be mild, but I have found that their heat level varies greatly.  I think it has to do with the water and weather they receive.  That is why the best peppers are grown in the Hatch, NM area.  They have a pretty consistent growing season.  I order all my chili powder (pure, no blend) from there.


----------



## swmo

You might try Anaheim's, they're pretty mild, especialy with the seeds and ribs removed. I'm a bon fide wus when it comes to Jalapena's, but I can handle them, and they're available at most grocer produce dept's.


----------



## crewdawg52

You want small poblanos.....Why small?  Them thar thangs are AETs...."Atomic Elephant Turds"!


----------



## shellbellc

The temperature of a 'hot' pepper can be controlled by using or excluding the seeds *and placenta* of the pepper when cooking. If you wish a dish to be 'hot' include the hot pepper parts. If you want less heat, use the flesh only and dispose of the placenta and seeds. 

Also, try using cream cheese, seems to have a cooling affect.


----------



## rpm911

Most of the stores around me sell serranos mistakenly labeled as jalapenos.   Serranos are smaller and 2-5 times hotter.  They are a lighter green, but otherwise look exactly like jalapenos.


----------



## squeezy

I just thinking it would take a lot of cream cheese to fill them and a lot of bacon to wrap them!


----------



## squeezy

No fresh Anaheims in my corner of the world .......


----------



## squeezy

Serranos look nothing like jalapeno's ... not even close! Sorry


----------



## texan

Dis is goin da udder way, but if'n you havin people over and want to cull yer friend pool, try makin ABTs wit Habanero's. Them puppies will burn yer face plum off. An dats not de end of it. Jus wait 'till da mornin!

ICE CREAM!!!!!!


----------



## regor

To me (and I guess some others ), except for Serranos being a little longer, according to the picture I saw, they could be mixed up.

Found a great! site talking ALL about peppers, what makes em hot, and the "hotness" level  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 , and some good pictures of the peppers.

http://www.geckogarys.com/aboutpeppers.htm


----------



## squeezy

I found some miniature 'sweet' peppers in a local grocery grown in Nogales, Az for my wife and others this weekend, and they loved them.

Perhaps you can find them as well ...


----------



## gypsyseagod

just so ya know- what makes a pepper hot is the level of acidity in the soil(ph)- there is NO  i repeat NO  mistaking a serrano for a jalapeno... ever/never.just as in the store ya may (if yer not familiar-i.e. ignerant) a red or yellow bell pepper for a habanero... it's an easy test- scratch & sniff.. if yer eyes bug out & yer freckles turn to strawberry spots- it's a habanero..... red or yellow bells- no worries.


----------



## gypsyseagod

serranos- long green skinny & 1/2 shriveled(like a coon pecker. jalapenos- green,full,rounder,scratch & sniff.if ya can't tell the diff. - don't shop for peppers- no offense but ya will get burned- literally


----------



## texan

This is way off the subject, but....

We grew way too many 'maters, onions and peppers one year in de ole garden plot out at da family farm.  Me an da out-laws thought a big  batch of picante was da cure.  I diced the onions, Momma an her sis diced the 'maters, and Momma's bro-out-law was in charge of de peppers.  All dun, in da pot, and weez makin da sauce.  Bro-out-law dind't wash hiz hands too well before he breezed off to da outhouse to relieve hizelf.  Next thin I knew, we waz watchin him dance around the farm a'grabbin hiz-zelf 'round the short an curlies!  Dat dance went on into the late evenin!!!  Don't go 'round da man to dis day an ask him bout dicin dim jalapeno peppers.  Hez a purty gud sized feller an he might just knock yo block off juz fer remindin him. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  Tain't never ever been da same feller since den.......

(Note to self:  wash your hands thoroughly after handling any sort of hot pepper.  A little soap is a lot cheaper than repairing the hole in the wall trying to get to the lake to cool your privates off.....)


----------



## squeezy

Best to wear surgical gloves ... soap and water, even 3 times and your privates will still get it .... ! ( I know )
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





In fact last weekend, I did it to myself again ... finger tips burned after every washing. DOH!


----------



## saltbranch

Here is what I was told by a guy that makes hot sauce locally. The Jalopenos that have lines in the skin are hotter. Look close and you will see the small lines/wrinkles in the skin, the more lines/wrinkles the hotter it will be. The peppers with a smooth skin are tamer. I think for the most part he is correct. 
I have been buying peppers for the last 2 yrs or so using this method, its not 100% but seems pretty close. I have found that the hotter peppers are definetly the ones with the lines/wrinkles in the skin.


----------



## slickrat

I saw a cooking show on mexican food a while back, and the locals claim that the Jalepeno's with a curved stem are hotter than the ones with a straight stem. I've tried a few of both and it seems to be true... so far.

Rick


----------



## richoso1

Tams are the milder version of jalapenos, and serranos usually are hotter and they won't give you as much working surface for filling. There are quite a few other chile you could use, but in general they are a little smaller in size compared to the jalapeno.


----------

